# New Airless user



## Upnover (Jul 20, 2009)

Just found this site today and here is my first post:

I have a 1500 sq foot shop that I am lining with OSB and then painting. At first I was going to go the roller route but then yesterday I found a near new Graco Ultra Max 490 for a bargain and decided to buy it. Now I have to figure out how to use it. I down loaded the owners manual and read it but are there any other tricks to know. I understand I wont become a professional overnight but if there are some helpful suggestions to get a newbie going that would be appreciated. 

The 490 came with the 517 tip and I am using latex primer and topcoat. Will this be the right tip or should I try something different?

The guy that sold me the sprayer demoed it to me in a pail of water. I drained the hose of water but dont have any of the pump armour yet and will not be using it for about a month. Should I be concerned with the little bit of water still trapped inside the pump?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Hey Upnover, who are you, where are you from, how long have you been painting?


----------



## Upnover (Jul 20, 2009)

I am from from Alberta, Canada. I am not a pro painter, just a DIY person who would rather try it myself and learn.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

the sister site of this forum www.diychatroom.com will better suite your needs.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a forum for professional painters, you might try 
http://www.diychatroom.com/ for your answers.
Thanks


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beat ya.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL, look at the time stamp! Took me longer cause I use capitals!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

:tt2: excuses excuses. :whistling2:


----------



## Upnover (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for wasting your "professional " time


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

